# Clock needed



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm trying to find a new clock for the van, I have only got about 150mm width for it, round or square is fine, but being able to see it clearly in low light is essential, so luminous hands would be nice.

Any ideas preferably links.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Digital with backlight - any use Kev?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Digit...ock-LCD-Temperature-Thermometer-/231017677846

Colin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you had a VW, you could have this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/vw-camper-van-wall-clock

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/vw-campervan-clock


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

An old-fashioned analogue one - doesn't state the size though:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trevi-SL309...1&keywords=motorhome+clock#productDescription

Colin


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

camallison said:


> Digital with backlight - any use Kev?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Digit...ock-LCD-Temperature-Thermometer-/231017677846
> 
> Colin


Looks good Colin, I might even indulge myself. The OH needs a clock as she likes to know what the time is either night or day. I am of the opinion if its dark I don't need to know the time as its bedtime! The clock we currently have is a cheapy from Poundland (other shops selling cheap cr4p are available) and the ticking it makes is a ridiculously loud noise. It actually keeps me awake and then mocks me as every clunk it makes denotes a second of my life I wont be getting back!

A soundless clock sounds bliss to me!

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Use your mobile phone and mount it with one of those sticky pad wotsits.
Aldi got good ones for less than £2. They,re so good I hung my 7" tablet vertically on the dash with one.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a Timex watch with something called indiglow which lights up the dial so I can find out the time on the darkest of nights. The only trouble is I need my glasses to make out the time or else it's a rough guess. Should have bought a larger dial :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a clock with the automatic backlight idea made by Accutim, and it is great BUT.....

it adjust every night to UK time at about 0100 and of course in France you have to remember to add 1 hour on.....

so a good clock but we really need the French version (if such a thing exists).......

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2555917.htm

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've both got watches, both luminous, so rarely need anything else, but we did look at getting a clock that visitors and our sons could use, and so far haven't really found anything that we both like enough to buy.

One thing that Philip did find recently was an LED light with PIR function, that could be useful if you wanted to go to the loo but didn't want to turn the lights on.....

Peter


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Several years ago I bought a battery-powered projector clock with radio. The latter will never win prizes for quality but projecting a dim red glow onto the ceiling does not cause any problem and I can decipher the digits without finding my specs!

Worth a thought - Gordon.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a mains/battery bedside clock from Aldi or Lidl. If you pass your hand over the top, it lights up for a few seconds and projects the time on to the ceiling at the same time. Very handy, even for the partially sighted (take note Jodi).


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Noted, 747. Managed to find the keyboard :wink:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Now how about this little gem...won't even drain your batteries down and will provide a quick and easy meal when they 'go flat'.

clock

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm some interesting ones there I though, each one Vetoed by the boss :roll: :roll: 

We had a ticking clock in the Laika and I liked it, I found it soothing, but I do tend to start snoring before my head touches the pillow.

We have projection clock in the boudoir, never though of getting one for the van.

Still looking, annoying that they rarely tell you the size, we went to Lidl on Monday to look at the one they had on offer, but it was massive, no size in the ad.

It must be able to be hung on a wall.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm some interesting ones there I though, each one Vetoed by the boss :roll: :roll:
> 
> We had a ticking clock in the Laika and I liked it, I found it soothing, but I do tend to start snoring before my head touches the pillow.
> 
> ...


Simple solution - sack the boss! Mine hasn't taken the hint yet though.

Colin


----------

